# RC Mother and Baby vs RC Baby Cat



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

So I have brought up this a couple of times in other threads and thought I would start a new thread dedicated just to this topic.

It was brought to our attention on hedgehog_help that Royal Canin Baby Cat 34 is no longer available in many areas. Royal Canin has changed formulas for this product and apparently are now calling it Mother and Baby Cat. The ingredient list is completely different. Chicken & Chicken meal have been replaced by chicken by-product meal (along with just about every other ingredient).

Here are the guaranteed analysis, ingredients, and caloric content of the new and old product for comparison.



> RC Mother & Baby Cat (new food)
> 
> Ingredients
> Chicken by-product meal, brewers rice, chicken fat, corn, wheat gluten, natural flavors, egg product, dried plain beet pulp, grain distillers dried yeast, fish oil, vegetable oil, pea fiber, potassium chloride, sodium silico aluminate, calcium carbonate, fructooligosaccharides, L-lysine, taurine, salt, hydrolyzed yeast, choline chloride, magnesium oxide, marigold extract (Tagetes erecta L.), vitamins [DL-alpha tocopherol acetate (source of vitamin E), L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), niacin supplement, biotin, riboflavin supplement, D-calcium pantothenate, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin A acetate, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), vitamin B12 supplement, folic acid, vitamin D3 supplement], DL-methionine, trace minerals (zinc proteinate, zinc oxide, ferrous sulfate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, copper sulfate, calcium iodate, copper proteinate, sodium selenite), L-carnitine, rosemary extract, preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid.
> ...





> RC Baby cat 34
> 
> Ingredients
> Chicken Meal, Rice, Chicken Fat, Corn Gluten Meal, Chicken, Corn, Natural Chicken Flavor, Dried Egg Product, Dried Beet Pulp, Brewers Dried Yeast, Vegetable Oil, Fish Oil, L-Lysine, Powdered Cellulose, Salt, Potassium Chloride, Sodium Silico Aluminate, Fructooligosaccharides, Dried Brewers Yeast Extract, Choline Chloride, Taurine, Vitamins [DL-Alpha Tocopherol Acetate (Source Of Vitamin E), L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (Source Of Vitamin C), Biotin, Niacin Supplement, Riboflavin (Vitamin B2) Supplement, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Vitamin A Acetate, Thiamine Mononitrate (Vitamin B1), Folic Acid, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement], Trace Minerals [Zinc Oxide, Zinc Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Sulfate, Copper Proteinate, Manganous Oxide, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite], Marigold Extract (Tagetes Erecta L.), L-Carnitine, Rosemary Extract, Preserved With Natural Mixed Tocopherols (Source Of Vitamin E) And Citric Acid.
> ...


----------



## DesertHedgehogs (Apr 2, 2013)

This sucks. I just bought a bag of this stuff. Very upset with them. I now need a new tiny food to wean onto, what do you use?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I haven't really had a need recently for Baby Cat. Thankfully the rescues are all holding their own without needing this. 

I'm told Petcurean's Now! Fresh Kitten is a similar size to the RC Kitten (which is larger than the baby cat). Unfortunately this brand is difficult to find in stores (I buy the Senior variety online).

I know this news has left several people struggling to figure out what to replace the Baby Cat with. I don't know if anyone has reported finding a similar sized product yet.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I never ended up trying it with Lily, but I feel like I remember a couple members mentioning that Halo Spots Stew has smaller kibble? I don't think it was as small as Babycat was, but it might be an option...I know the food tends to have higher fat too. I think it was LizardGirl and/or LarryT that mentioned it, but I could be wrong. This was also a year or two ago, so they may have also changed their kibble.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Halo is small, but no where near baby cat. Its a little larger than Fromm and Now!'s kibble sizes (both of which are smallish pellets).


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

The new babycat is a tad bigger. Xavier has been on babycat his whole life(4 years) and I was very worried about the change but it didn't bother him in the least and he's very picky.


----------

